# Macedog24 blueprint transformation contest /metamorphosis



## macedog24 (Oct 29, 2014)

Macedog24 blue print transformation/ metamorphosis .Start date November1. my goals are to drop about 30LBS of fat. And add about 10+lbs. of muscle.
I will carb cycling, refeed once a week, along with carb loading once a week.
Don't be surprised if I drop more!!! I will try and workout twice ed!  Along with 6-10miles of cardio everyday! Will update more later. It's time to get this log going.


----------



## sneedham (Oct 29, 2014)

Damn good luck bro.. you running BPL goods?


----------



## macedog24 (Oct 29, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Damn good luck bro.. you running BPL goods?


No. Not presently. But I wanna get some var, and mast e! 
I actually like cardio! The cardio will be split up throughout the day. 2-3miles a pop. I will do HIIT , jog, arch trainer, stairs,stairs *AND MORE STAIRS. I will carb up on either a Saturday or Sunday. Normally , I can keep carbs below 100gr ed. If my body says it needs more carbs, I will take some in. Mornings ,will be fasted cardio,/workout! depending on time of day! I work swing shift. And usually12-14hrs ed. So I also go the gym after work sometimes 4-5am. 
My legs feel like lead! The week and a half of nothing and being sick has done a number on my legs and cardio/lungs. 


SUPPLEMENTS ON CYCLE
DAMAGE CONTROL
LIV 52
FISH OIL
CHROMIUM
MAGNESIUM
MULTI VITAMINS
TAURINE
BCAA/EAA'S


PRAMI/ EXEMESTANE/CLEN
MAXIM PEP


T3 /EXEMESTANE
IMR


TEST E 300MG WEEK1-12
EQ 600 MG WEEK1-6, 800 MG 6-12
MAST P 600 WEEK,.1-6 800-1gr 6-12
TREN A. 400 WEEK,1-6 , 600mg 6-12

This is what I'm thinking Of running. Eq never ran. Takes a while to reap the benefits. Good vascularity, hardness. How are the sides, how is bp?  Can anyone who runs eq tell me this one


----------



## macedog24 (Oct 29, 2014)

My log doesn't officially start til Nov1, but no harm in updating in the present. 
Woke up took support supps.
12.5 exemestane imr
.4 prami 
Washed everything down with 12 oz 1%milk
Onion bagel 2scrambled eggs, cheese, 
Protein drink , homemade chicken soup( for my sickness)  1 chicken breast 
Jambalaya,(rice,chicken,shrimp, sausage,green peppers,onion,diced tomatoes.
Apple, 1 banana
More chicken noodle soup.

Getting ready to do arms. Will update in a bit. Not sure what else I will eat 
Tonight, might just get a rotisserie chicken.?? We will see.


----------



## macedog24 (Oct 30, 2014)

Didn't leave work until 6:30am . But went to golds!!

LEG PRESS6PLATES X 20
10 PLATES X 15 
14 PLATES X 15
16 PLATES X 12
18 PLATES X 10

LEG EXTENSION
110 X 20
150 X 15
190 X 12
230 x 8 ,drop set 150 til fatigue, 90 til fatigue

Nautilus leg extension didn't like this machine switched to cybex
90x 30
130 x 20
150 x 15
170 x 12
Drop set 130 til fatigue, 70 til fatigue


Calf raises cybex 
60 x 30
80 x 25
100 x 20 
Toes pointed out
40x 25
60x 25
80 x15
Drop set 40til fatigue

LEGs  seemed stronger .  But I guess the week and a half off because of an upper respiratory infection and sinus infection caused me to fatigue much sooner. LEGS are stiff and sore today.. But I feel pretty good. 
I'm supposed to work trilogy 11pm, come back and work 7a-3p and come back and work 11p-7am. Then 3-11. What a life.


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice start mace, early morning legs huh?! Kill it brother, can't wait to watch your progress here! Good luck


----------



## macedog24 (Oct 31, 2014)

Had                    

Had to be back early today. Left work 11pm last night. Did arms. Bis /Tri /forearms


Standing dumbbell CURLS
3sets x 12-10reps
Kickbacks 
3 x 15-12 reps


Supination CURLS 
3 x 12-10 reps
Dips
3sets x 25reps


Preacher curl 
3 sets x 12-8reps
Overhead tri ext 
3 sets x 15-10reps


Reverse CURLS
3sets x 12-8


Wrist CURLS /reverse wrist CURLS
3sets x25 reps/ 3 sets x 15-12


Standing wrist CURLS behind Ass
3sets x 25-15


After had some bbq chicken breast, peas, corn
2tbsp peanut butter. 
Bcaas/eaa 


Today Woke up 
Weight 258lbs
Took support supps
Imr exemestane
Imr t3


Work7a-7p
Today in will do shoulders. Update in a bit. Have to get some jogging in also.


----------



## macedog24 (Oct 31, 2014)

Jersey gym rat said:


> Nice start mace, early morning legs huh?! Kill it brother, can't wait to watch your progress here! Good luck


Thanks Jersey,  I just found out ,the other leg press machine holds more weight. So ,I will see how much it holds.one day this weekend. Hopefully I can get up to 12 plates each side. .


----------



## macedog24 (Oct 31, 2014)

Good news , getting outta here at 7pm. Get to go trick or treaten with the kiddos.. Also, means I get to go to the gym early!! I'm singing .!!!!! 
Canceled this weekend of work. So I will go to the gym double time. Hey hey!!  Look for some Halloween pics. Later, gonna get in a workout before I leave. Update in a bit!!!


----------



## Sherk (Oct 31, 2014)

Logs looking good brotha. Eq is an underrated compound IMO. 800mg is where I run it and I don't have any BP issues with it. It raises slightly but nothing to raise an alarm about. As far as sides that you can physically see it feel, I've never experienced anything negative with it. I still have some eq 400mg/ml that I plan on running this late winter. Good luck and keep it up. I'm be fallowing this.


----------



## Bdragon666 (Oct 31, 2014)

have you ran bpl before? get lab work done at alll? just never ran them so curious


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 2, 2014)

Sherk said:


> Logs looking good brotha. Eq is an underrated compound IMO. 800mg is where I run it and I don't have any BP issues with it. It raises slightly but nothing to raise an alarm about. As far as sides that you can physically see it feel, I've never experienced anything negative with it. I still have some eq 400mg/ml that I plan on running this late winter. Good luck and keep it up. I'm be fallowing this.


Thanks shrek, glad to see you here!!  Definitely appreciate the advice, and hope it keeps coming as the log comes along.  I received some new gear, from A new sponsor I will running for this cycle. Packing was pretty impressive , no way anything was getting damaged, or tampered with.
I had posted  two pics of gear but wanted to make sure this is ok before hand since it wasn't bpl.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 2, 2014)

Bdragon666 said:


> have you ran bpl before? get lab work done at alll? just never ran them so curious


No I haven't, but they are g2g !!! Tested and proven many times!!!


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 2, 2014)

SHOULDER PRESS 
5 SETS X 15-12 REPS


SHRUGS 
90 x 25
180 x 25
270 x 20
320 x 15
360 x 10
Drop set remove plate from each side til fatigue, remove another plate from each side til fatigue.





upright rows


60x 15
80x 15
100x 15
120 x 10
140x 8 drop set , 100,60 fatigue


Triceps pushdowns 
60x 20
80x 20
100 x 15
120 x 15
140 x15
Rack til fatigue dropset

Oh triceps ext
5sets x 15-10*
Triceps kick backs
3sets x 15-12


Dips
4 sets x 20

This was yesterday's workout


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 2, 2014)

this weight is after a carb up /refeed


 this first photo is from earlier in the week. I used on the 28th for ama! Will update this later.  I have two back pics . You can see the fat. And target areas.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 2, 2014)

Sorry here is the other one.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 2, 2014)

Last night was cut short wifey was upset I wasn't home. Today is the day. 
here is a back pic. You can definitely see the fat , but I tell ya what. This is gonna be one hella BPL transformation. I'll add more pics later. 
I see many people are doing metamorphosis. So this isn't play time. It's go time. 


DAY 1
BICEPS/BACK 


took supps
12.5 exemestane
T 3 50 mcg

ARCH TRAINER15 MINUTES


WIDE GRIP PULL DOWNS
5SET X 15-12


WIDE GRIP PULL DOWNS TO THE CHEST
5SETS X 15-12


PULL UPS 
5SETS X 15-10


FREE STYLE ROWS 
5 SETS X 20-12
DROP SET TIL FATIGUE


ONE ARM ROWS 
3SETS X 12-8


ARCH TRAINER 25MIN


VERY CROWDED EARLIER TODAY. SKIPPED biceps!


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 2, 2014)

Wife woke up sick, stomach virus I'm assuming. Throwing up and diarrhea. So had to ax 5am start time. Had to take my daughter to catechism(communion ) practice . My mother is a teacher , she is gonna take her to lunch when done. So, I'm off to the gym. Gotta make up for biceps yesterday. We will figure out the rest! 


DAY 2


WOKE up took supps w/ 16 oz. Milk
8:00am 12.5 exemestane Imr
.50mcg T3. Imr
.20 clen maxim pep


BICEPS/FOREARMS
UPDATE WHILE THERE.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 2, 2014)

Cybex cable bicep curls lots of reps today!!!!!!

60x20
70x 20
80 x15
90 x 15
100 x 12 drop set  70 lbs til fatigue, 50 lbs til fatigue


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 2, 2014)

Preacher curl cybex 
Lots of reps today
60x 20
80x 15
100x12
120 x12,drop set60 til FATigue,


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 2, 2014)

Standing dumbbell CURLS 
3 sets x 15

Reverse CURLS cable increase each set 
50-100lbs x15-10 , then drop set to 50lbs fatigue , 30lbs fatigue

Standing wrist CURLS behind my back
40-80 lbs x 25-15 drop set til fatigue


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 2, 2014)

Wrist CURLS/reverse wrist CURLS superset 
40lb x 20lbs ea./30lb barbell 
45 lbs x20lbs ea./ 30lbs barbell
The pump is incredible today, I can't do any more.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 2, 2014)

Wrist curl behind my back and reverse CURLS I use this machine also,


  today I did things a little different, but I believe the outcome was much better. The pump I had on bicep and forearms were insane .  Hopefully I can make it back tonight , update more in a bit!


----------



## Dannie (Nov 2, 2014)

All looks good, good luck.

P.S.
Perhaps you should use a self timer or ask your wife to take pictures of you


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks , dannie gonna check out the self timer. Wanna get some actual working sets of exercises also.   If not I'll plead with the wife. I need her to shave my back also!!!!lol


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 2, 2014)

15 minutes arch trainer

LEG PRESS
6PLATES X 20
8 PLATES X 20
12 PLATES x15
16 PLATES X 15
18 PLATES X 12 
18 PLATES + 3(25)LBS. X 8
DROP SET 8 PLATES X 30 






Someone jumped in front of me on the le g extension so i did leg curls first.


leg CURLS 
5 sets up to 170lbs on the last . 25reps to 15 


Leg extensions
5 sets up to 210 x 10 drop set 150 til fatigue, 90 til fatigue 


Last thing is Calfs

calfs


60lbs x 25reps
80lbs x 25 reps
100lbs x 18 reps
120lbs x 12reps
dropset 80lbs til fatigue, 40 til fatigue


toes out
40 x 25 hold for 3seconds
60 x 25 
80 x 20
100 x 15 drop set 60 til fatigue
legs were pumped like mad, calfs are still sore. Finished off with some abs.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 2, 2014)

I work 7a-9p this week . Gonna try and get in 300gr protein,120gr fat, 50-100gr carbs during the week!  Keep carbs as low as I can, til my refeed on the weekend.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 3, 2014)

DAY 3

DAY 3 


WOKE up took support supps with16oz 1%milk
Imr exemestane12.5
Imr T3 .50
Maximum pep clen .40mcg


3scrambled eggs w cheese and bacon on wheat 


Rotisserie chicken whole


2 protein shakes 













This doesn't include when I get home for dinner!! So this will change slightly. 
I will also start ,tweaking my meals more . And chang what I eat later in the evening.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 3, 2014)

Here are a couple pics for later comparison


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 3, 2014)

Breakfast


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 3, 2014)

Looks like we are both going with interesting diets.  How do you plan on eating the whole chicken? one sitting? Through out the day?


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 3, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Looks like we are both going with interesting diets.  How do you plan on eating the whole chicken? one sitting? Through out the day?



Throught the day, usually add some Frank's red hot sauce!  My diet will be certain foods for, a few weeks  then it changes, then it changes again.
Here are a few more pics.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 3, 2014)

Pinned right delt 1.5eq + 1.test e . extremely smooth, no pip at all. Used 25g 1" . So that's 300 eq /300 test e. Right delt no pip ....anything over2.25 gives me me some stiffness normally. *NONE! I'm impressed so far. *


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 3, 2014)

Here are some measurements

Left 4arm 13.25 right 4arm 13.5

Left bicep 17".  Right bicep 16-3/4

Left quad 25.5. Right quad 25 1/4

Waist 43 1/4

I'll get up new measurements weekly. Try and have up on Sundays.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 3, 2014)

Here is a pic of my bird!!!!


----------



## UberJedi (Nov 3, 2014)

macedog24 said:


> Throught the day, usually add some Frank's red hot sauce!  My diet will be certain foods for, a few weeks  then it changes, then it changes again.
> Here are a few more pics.



HEY HEY HEY.....There will be none of that around here!  Sooooooo where the hell are you for that picture? Do you make a habbit of dropping your pants without a hooker present?  Kids.......


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 3, 2014)

UberJedi said:


> HEY HEY HEY.....There will be none of that around here!  Sooooooo where the hell are you for that picture? Do you make a habbit of dropping your pants without a hooker present?  Kids.......


She was taking the picture. Hahaha.
Didn't have a lot of time, but I did what I could,it was dead ..this half of the gym.




AArch trainer 15 minchest


cybex bench press
5 sets x 15-12reps , drop set




Incline dumbbells (fatigued) will not go in this order again.
3 sets x 12 
Skipped over Declines, only one decline bench(taken)
Decline 
3 sets x 15-12
Pec deck
5sets x 15-12 drop set x 2


I'm extremely fatigued. My triceps. Wtf! Maybe call it a night. one back at 5am.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm getting ready to abs, I'm home and totally drenched! While sitting on the incline bench sweat was pouring down my face and nose. I believe after taking eq it gives my bp a little push. What a long day. Gonna try and get up at 5am and go do some fasted cardio before work. 
Tonight I will have 2tbsp peanut butter, and a shake . Tomorrow (well today now) lol. I will do shoulders and many sets of different pushups to make up for this workout. Be back in the am.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 4, 2014)

DAY 4 WEIGHT 257.2
TOOK SUPPS W/1%MILK





Today s food 
14oz 1%milk
2eggs W/cheese piece of sausage. 
Banana 7-8"
Rotisserie chicken 1/2
1 14oz. Shake
2gallons of water
Will update macros in a bit.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 4, 2014)

So far today I've done 1-35 minute jog, about 3miles. And 25 minutes of HIIT. ABOUT 2MILES. 
GETTING READY TO START MY WORKOUT.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 4, 2014)

SHOULDERSCybex oh press, hands in front of shoulders palm facing inward90 x 15
110 x 15
130 x 12
150 x 10, drop set 110 x fatigue, 70 X FATIGUE


Hammer strength shrugs
90x 30
180 x 25
270 x 18
320 x 15
360 x 10 , drop set 270 x fatigue, 180 X fatigue


Upright rows cable
60 x 15
80 x 12
100 x12
120 x 10 
Free motion high Rows (rear delt)
110 x 20
130 x 20
150 x15
170 x 12, drop set ,130 x fatigue, 90x fatigue

Hammer strength shrugs I did 2 more sets w/180 x 25. Maybe a 20second pause between them.
I did triceps extension w/ v bar
5 sets down to rack(160) 20reps -10reps drop set x 2 
Bicep preacher CURLS
100lbs x 25
Had to go closed.
Just jumping around wasting time. Didn't have enough time to do a full workout ,so I was gonna hit different parts .for a little extra burn.
Go home do abs. Update when done.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 5, 2014)

Last night did 3 sets of crunches, 
3 sets of v outs
3sets of heels to heaven
3 sets of mason twist


DAY 5


WEIGHT 256.6 DOWN 3.4 LBS 


7:30 TOOK SUPPS W/WATER . WOKE UP LATE RUSH TO WORK. GONNA START GETTING TO GYM EARLIER. TRY AND GET MORE SLEEP!
UPDATE AS THE DAY GOES ON. ALSO, WILL PUT UP A PIC OF THE STOPPERS IN THE VIALS SO EVERYONE UNDERSTAND S WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 5, 2014)

If you are already down 3 pounds i would get a pic up where we can see your progress man.  I know what your legs looks like but other that you have a blurry half a back shot and a super blurry covered up front shot. and clearly those are the areas you intend on making the most changes.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 5, 2014)

40min fasted cardio! HIIT! 3+MI. GONNA TRY 30MINUTES EVERY OTHER HOUR! I ALSO, MANAGED TO DO about 50diamonds, 50 standard pushups, 50military. Next time I run,I will do back also,


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## macedog24 (Nov 5, 2014)

40min fasted cardio! HIIT! 3+MI. GONNA TRY 30MINUTES EVERY OTHER HOUR! I ALSO, MANAGED TO DO abs
      Nye.


----------



## Dannie (Nov 5, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> If you are already down 3 pounds i would get a pic up where we can see your progress man.  I know what your legs looks like but other that you have a blurry half a back shot and a super blurry covered up front shot. and clearly those are the areas you intend on making the most changes.


Now we also know what Macedog's arm look like lol
Seriousle Macedog, get your wife to take pictures or use the self timer. So far we have bits and bobs of your body. 
Do you really wanna get judged on pictures of your left arm? 

On unrelated note 30 mins cardio every hour? I take it you have a lot of spare time at work, how much cardio do you do in total each day?
Also, kudos on the fasted cardio.


----------



## heckvr4 (Nov 5, 2014)

Listen to this guys Mace ^

We need better pics brotha


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Nov 5, 2014)

Guys are starving for some Mace- porn haha decent before pics will make great after pics look even better... Just saying, don't make that the reason someone else wins this

Keep up the good work w the log, hope to see more great progress


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 6, 2014)

heckvr4 said:


> Listen to this guys Mace ^
> 
> We need better pics brotha


 Ok,


----------



## strongman760 (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice log buddy keep up the hard work


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 6, 2014)

Tonight chest/BACK 

15 min arch trainer level10/resistance10




Low rows 
80x 20
100x 20
120x 15
140 x 12
160 x 10
Drop set
100 x fatigue
60x fatigue 


Wide grip Pulldowns
5 sets x 20-12 reps




Wide grip Pulldowns to chest
5 sets x 15-10 reps




Pull ups 
3 sets x 15




Cybex eagle row
4 sets x 15


One arm rows
3sets x 12 reps




25 min arch trainer




Heading home. Abs once I get home. Need to make a few adjustments. One thing is ,there is never enough time to do a complete. 2 bodypart a day workout! And cardio!!! Will come up with something!


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 7, 2014)

AbsCrunches 3x 50
Leg ext from seated v position 3 x25
Mason twist 3x25
Heals to heaven 3x 60


DAY 7


5:30 woke up 
Took supps w/1%MILK 12 oz.
Mp exemestane 12.5
Imr t3. 50


Work by 7am. 
8:10 HIIT

8:10-845 HIIT 
30 standard pushups
30 military pushups
30 diamonds
30 wide grip pushups


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## macedog24 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## macedog24 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'll have pics up tonight !!!


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 7, 2014)

I thought I put this one up ,sorry trying to maintain this log in 4sections.


----------



## heckvr4 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## macedog24 (Nov 7, 2014)

CHEST

Flat bench
135 x 30
185 x 15
205 x 15
225 x 12
265 x 8
Drop set 135 x 30


Incline dumbbells
50 x 12
60 x 12
80x 9
Drop set 40 ti l fatigue.


Decline dumbbell
50 x 15
60 x 15
70 x 15
40 x 30


Cybex press 
5 sets x 15 drop set, til fatigue




Pec deck
5 sets last set up to 170lbs x 15, drop set x 2 til fatigue




Cybex/ dips 4 sets up 6-45lb plates.x 12 drop set -90lb, -90lbs fatigue




Leg press 
6plates x 35reps ,pause at top for 5-10seconds, x 20,pause 10sec x 13 reps. 




Done going home. Abs when home if my daughter isn't up!


After chest just burning time and some extra calories, .. 
12:15 am
Took support supps
Prami,
Exemestane
Lgi damage control
Fish oil 
2tbsp peanut butter.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 8, 2014)

DAY 8

WEIGHT 256




slept MAYBE 2-3HRS, TOOK SUPPORT SUPPS W/1%MILktoday 
EXEMESTANE12.5. 
Prami I d, 
T3 .50
OFF TO WORK6:20AM


HIIT 35-40MINUTES 
9:30 am going to do another 30 minutes of HIIT!!!. 
Breakfast 
1 piece of sausage, round Patti!, also, 1 egg, 
About 10almonds (raw) w/ pineapple/orange juice.


2 protein drinks, 14oz, 40-50gr ea. 
1 salad w/1-1/2 lb lean ground (taco seasoning)lettuce,salsa, shredded cheeses,.eB +
Aminno acid /Compton GOTTA get going ! Be back in a bit


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 8, 2014)

Just finished off almost an hour of cardio!! I'm soaked. Added in some abs, also, twist, leg raises ,v ups, jogged /ran/walked 4+ miles


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 9, 2014)

Pinned, right delt , mast p 200mg, test p 100mg Pinned left quad, tren a , 150 MG, test p 100mg. 
Used 25g 1" on both. Smooth ,painless, easy like Sunday morning!!!!%

There are certain exercise I really wish I had a spot or partner. I feel I never get my full potential because I stop with little to moderate struggle. Like flat chest press, due to my shoulder , I never hit those extra reps to grow or struggle, and with no partner it sucks . Certain exercises like legs, triceps, biceps there are no need for a spot. Even back. But shoulders /chest I think this would help me skyrocket past my plateaus! Just thinking out loud.

Leaving here soon! Have to pick up two of my kids from my brothers . Thayve been playing , so I get off at 7 probable won't get home til 8-8:30. Gym closes early tonight. Wanna get there and get in a nice workout! Trying to Decide on legs/arms or shoulders arms!


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 9, 2014)

Before I go on I wanna say. What a great experience I've had so far with med lab!!!customer service is outstanding, ripped 49 is a pleasure to deal with. He s fast to answer your post, he gives you straight answers also!  No B.S..  he really goes out of his way to help to make sure you have EVERY thing you need for your cycle.  And so far the gear is outstanding!! Extremely smooth. And me saying this doesn't do it justice.  Packing was top notch,very professional, and extremely secure.  They definitely took the extra time. To make sure our stuff won't break and/or be compromised in transit.  The fact that I don't have to worry about this gives me peace of mind!!! Also, t/a is lightening fast! I can't go into exact details of course .  But I tell ya,if it was any faster it would be considered email!! Lol..


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 9, 2014)

DAY 9

WEIGHT 












Woke up had 12oz. 1%milk with supps.
Today 
Goal run 3-5 miles. Have to make up chest and back. Guess I'll do a p90x workout. Consisting of chest/BACK.


Stay focused!
Starting weight 260
Today s weight 253 
Down about 7lbs.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## macedog24 (Nov 11, 2014)

Here is an update since the 9th.
Ran a few times today at work, it's almost 8:00pm headed to the gym .didn't go yesterday!!! Today my wife made some homemade chicken noodle soup, we had. Chicken also, Chili, beans, 










The animals devoured the chicken!!!!


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 11, 2014)

Legs



5th set of leg pressI'm feeling week but pushing anyway

I definitely wasn't feeling my normal in charge self on leg day! But this is a PR for me at golds!!! 
That was the fifth set x 9reps. And they were not easy!!! Every rep felt the same! Heavy as hell!! LEGS were shaking like mad.. Because I didn't have that burn or pump I wanted ,I stripped the weight down to 4 plates each side and did thirty reps. stopped at twenty for about 5-6seconds. Then did the last 10. Now my legs were burning . Didn't have a lot of time so immediately I went to 
Leg extensions
4 sets x 15ea. Last set after the 15 reps I did half reps, without stopping for another 15 reps. My legs felt like they were on fire.




Leg CURLS
4 sets x 15-12 drop set x fatigue




Calf raises
3 sets x 15, drop set til failure
Toes pointed outward
3sets x 15 drop set til failure.

Just got a call from work!!! Have to go in at 3 am. Don't look like I'm gonna get no sleep tonight.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 11, 2014)

Yesterday's workout
Cybex overhead pressPalms facing together



90 x 15
110x 15
130 x 15
150 x 12
170 x 10 drop set , 110 til failure.




SHRUGS(STANDING)
90 x 25
180 x 25
270 x 20
360 x 15
410 x 8. (Can tell I haven t gotten any sleep). 
Drop set remove 50+90 til fatigue, remove 90 more til failure.
2 more sets 15-20 sec rest. 180lbs.




Upright rows
5sets x 15 felt verybstringnon these.




High rows
3 sets x 15


Triceps




Pushdowns/extensions
5 sets x up to 160 drop set x2 failure




Dips 3 sets x 25




O H triceps extensions 
3sets x 15




Reverse2handed tricep ext
5 sets x 15-10




Biceps
Alt dumbbell curls
3 sets x 12-8




Preacher CURLS
5 sets x 15-8
Drop set til failure




2 handed cable CURLS
4sets x 12-8




Reverse cable curls
5 sets x 15-10




Standing reverse wrist CURLS.
3 sets x 25




Arch trainer12 minutes.


So I managed to get in more than usual. It wasn't my best workout ,but it will do. I don't have to be to work until 11 pm tonight. So let's see what we can get done today!!!


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 11, 2014)

Today was family time. Spent the day helping my wife and spending time with my kids, who because of the hours I have to work, I don't get to spend the necessary time that they each require. So , played some call of duty!  Played just dance! Went to the park, the grocery store, then watched some tv with the misses.  Back to work 11-7 this week.

12:00-12:30 am HIIT, I WILL TRY AND GET 20-30 MINUTE S EVERY TWO HOURS UNTIL I GO HOME AT 7AM.
TONIGHT GONNA HIT MY DELTS, DO A FEW SETS OF DIAMOND PUSH UPS,SOME DIPS, AND SIT UPS.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 13, 2014)

DAY 13!

Hit the gym had 35 minutes then I must leave for work.




Chest 
Flat bench
5 sets x 15-10reps really focused! Dropped to 135lbs,  REPS til failure! Wait 20 sec , reps til failure.
Incline dumbbells
Trying to pick up the pace!!!!!
3sets x 15 ,drop set til failure
Decline was taken. 
Did eagle press 
4sets x 15 ,drop weight by half, rep til failure x2

Flyes/peck dek
4 sets x 15-12, drop set rep til failure. 2:25 pm had to leave for work. 
I had a decent pump, I will do 4-5sets tonight of pushups with my feet up on the back of the chair. Should replace declines(somewhat).
Also, I will get in a few set s of diamond pushups, .
Will get in a couple miles of jogging /HIIT. Update as the night moves along.!


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 15, 2014)

Latest leg press 5th set for 9reps.

Some food porn













Pork chops with peas and corn
Cabbage and ground beef marinating in a tomato sauce
 Think sliced beef sauteed onions and green peppers


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 15, 2014)

Some new measurements(cold) . Left bicep 17-1/16. Right bicep 16-7/8 
L 4arm. 13-1/4. R 4arm 13-3/4
L calf. 16-1/4. R calf. 16-1/4
L thigh. 26". R thigh. 26 
Waist 42-3/4

Getting ready to leave work , off to the gym.

*SHOULDERS /ARMS

*


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 15, 2014)

Shoulders

Shoulder press 
5sets x 15-10 reps


Shrugs
5sets x 15-10 reps


Upright rows
5 sets x 12-


Rear delts 
Peck dek
5sets x 15-10


Front ,side delts
3sets ea. X 12 ea


High rows 
3 sets x 12


Tricep
Pushdowns
5 sets x 15-10 drop set til failure
Reverse pushdown
5set x 15-10
Drop set til fatigue


Dips eagle machine
4 sets x 15 -12 reps
Dropsets remove 2 -45lb plates til failure repeat without stopping


Oh tricep extension 
3 sets x 12


Biceps
Preacher curl 5 sets x 15-8
It's crowded, everything is taken I need, so I went in and did the arch trainer for 20minutes. Will do biceps tonight.


Went home, took support supps and 
12.5 exemestane
.50prami
Had 1%milk 16 oz.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 19, 2014)

DAY 16 FINISHED ARMS /FOREARMS



BICEPS 
PREACHER CURLS
5SETS X15-10REPS




ONE ARM CYBEX BICEP CURLS 
5SETS X 15-10




2HANDS CABLE CURLS 
3 sets x 15




Reverse CURLS 
5sets x12-8 drop set x2




Standing wrist CURLS
5sets x 25 drop set x2




Wrist CURLS/reverse wrist CURLS




3sets x 20reps/ 3sets x 15




Done had to rush so I could bring my daughter to catechism.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 19, 2014)

Yesterdaywas a carb day. Last night I did 30 minutes Arc Trainer. Today not sure what's going to be done my father had triple bypass few months ago, so taking my pops do some light work, get out of the house.


Started taking my father today. He s had a triple bypass a few months ago. Had to retire. So he's losing strength and muscle tone. Not to mention a struggle with cardio. So today we went in talked about what he wants to accomplish and showed him around ,did some light work on the circuit and 20min on the treadmill. So I feel saddened to see my father in the condition hes in. I 've decided to assume the responsibility to help my father become healthy, eat healthy, and make sure he understands his limitations due to his heart. Hopefully this will ensure a longer healthy life. I will get some pics . He might not like it but he's part of my log now!lol..

DAY 17




Weight 254 (after carb /refeed)




Took support supps with14oz. 1%milk
Exemestane12.5
T3 50mcg
Prami




Food for the day 
Had 4 scrambled eggs w/cheese, Turkey,gp, on,hot sauce .
1 banana
8oz almonds
2 protein drinks 50gr protein ea.
2 chicken breast (boneless skinless) 
1gallon 3-20oz bottles of water




Update as the day goes on. Cardio, cardio, and cardio.After work I will hit the gym 4am!!!
Reply    Reply With Quote


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hiit 30 min24 min jog walked about 900 concrete steps.

Almost time to get to the gym. Update more in a few hrs.


DAY 18

Woke up to a surprise. can anyone say..touchdown!!!





Haha,holy hell. Well just rolling outta bed. Bloodshot eyes and all. Took support supps
Had 3tbsp peanut butter. 16oz 1%milk w/Hershey syrup.
Not real hungry at the moment, hopping in the shower then off to the gym and right to work. UPDATE MORE soon


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 19, 2014)

Weight 254

Can't give enough thanks to ripped49! And his excellent customer service. Product came very securely and discreetly packaged. No chance of damage or someone getting to my goodies!! 
So far the oils have been top notch! No pip, very smooth,clean, and professional. My strength is steadily increasing. Vascularity is starting to show. I've had a few pimples here and there. Aggression has been totally managable! Been getting that zoned in tunnel focus at the gym. The tren is helping me melt away the fat while continuing to grow and get stronger. Can't wait for the eq to fully take affect. I'm feeling great. The wife wants to know why I'm acting like a horn dog!!! UPDATE MORE later.

DAY 18 still..


After work last night I went to the gym and did 
BACK
PULLDOWNS 
PULL UPS 
ROWS
HI ROWS
ONE ARM ROWS
EXTENSIONS


STAYED UP FOR AMERICAN EDUCATION WEEK. 
TOOK MY SON TO SCHOOL FOR A FEW HOURS TO WATCH HIM AND PARTICIPATE WITH HIM IN CLASS.!!!
HAD A GREAT TIME, HE EVEN INTERVIEWED ME. TOTALLY EXHAUSTED BUT TOTALLY WORTH *EVERY SECOND!!!!


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 19, 2014)

Day 19 

Didn't get to sleep until 11:30 today. Back up at 1:30 for work. 
While here today I figured I do some :
SHOULDERS/ARMS
alt one arm shoulder press
bicep curls in and outs
tricep kickbacks
Repeat above exercise 


Upright rows
Supination CURLS
Dips
Repeat exercises


Delt s 
Front ,side rear, repeat exercises.


Congdon CURLS
Reverse grip kickbacks
Repeat x 3


Reverse CURLS
Overhead tricep extensions
Repeat x 3


Wrist CURLS
Reverse wrist CURLS
Repeat x 3


Had a great pump , tired but I'll manage. Also, jogged 2x 1st time was almost an hour. Second time was for 33 minutes.
Get off at 5am.
Then I will head to the gym.!!


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 20, 2014)

DAY 20WEIGHT 252 LBS.(DROPPING SLOWLY BUT STEADY)


Out of lgi DAMAGE control waiting on delivery!!
TOOK 
TAURINE
Hawthorne berry
CoQ10 w/L carnatine
B-6
Saw palmetto
Multi vita pack


T3 50mcg
Exemestane12.5


Today s gears
Test e 150mg 
Eq. 300mg


Mast p 100mg
Tren a .75 mg
Test p .50mg 


Today I'm gonna hammer some back, and start gearing toward those 10 miles a day of cardio. 
Tonight ,well 5am will be (2) large body parts chest/legs. This should knock me out. Gonna change up a few things.
Due to not having a spot I usually keep reps high. Well I'm gonna start to tinker with this a little. Change up every other workout. 1 day 15-12 rep, next day 8-6 reps. 
Gotta go , update throughout the day.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 20, 2014)

So tonight I jogged two times Ist jog 1 hour.
HIIT 45 MIN . WORKED UP A GREAT SWEAT! CALFS ARE FEELING SWOLLEN CONSTANTLY. THEVE BEEN KILLING ME. 


PULLDOWNS NICE AND SLOW BEHIND MY NECK 3SETS X 15
PUSHUPS 3SETS X 40


PULL UPS 3SETS X 18 NICE AND SLOW ,FULLY EXTENDED 
MILITARY PUSH UPS. 3SETS X 15


HI ROWS 3SETS X 15 SLOW AND SQUEEZE(2SEC)
INCLINE 3SETS X 15.


ROWS 3 X 15 ELBOWS AT SIDE 
DIAMOND PUSHUPS. 3X 15


FLYES. 
3 X 15


Not sure if I'm working til 5 or 7am. Reguardless I'll hit the gym in the morning.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 21, 2014)

After work 6am. I had 2scrambled eggs and wheat toast with cheese and scrapple.2tbsp pb. 8oz. Apple juice
PRAMI .50
EXEMESTANE12.5




Did some abs ,off to SLEEP.




DAY 21




WEIGHT 251 




TOOK SUPPORT supps. 
Lgi damage control
Hawthorne berry
Magnesium
Chromium
T3 .50
Exemestane12.5




Ate a grilled chicken breast lettuce tomato and hot sauce on a Kaiser




Out the door to the gym.




Legs




Leg press 
4 sets x 12-10
Leg extensions
5 sets x 15-10 drop set x3 til failure
Leg CURLS 
3sets x 15-12 drop set til failure
Calf raises 
3 sets x 25-15 squeeze at the top hold 2-3 sec.




Workout time 38 minutes. I was flying through this workout. Felt very strong .
Set PR on extension, 250x10 to bad I didn't have more time. 
Post workout ,vpx powershock.1 banana, protein shake




Today gonna see if I can get to 10mi. Update as the day goes on. Feeling pretty good. Upbeat,great energy, focused!! Very focused.
Today I added med lab var! 50mg preworkout. Looking forward to seeing the var help with tren sides . HOPEFULLY.
It's been three weeks since I've started running med labs products. I have to say I'm very impressed. From the secure packaging, the great customer service, t/a is awesome! To the outstanding quality of the products being offered . I've experienced no pip what so ever! As the weather has become colder I've switched to 23g . And everything flows like water. ! My strength is really starting to explode, arms , and chest have become much more vascular! I'm still putting on muscle and dropping fat and weight. What more could I ask for. Med lab has definitely exceeded my expectations so far. But many weeks left on this cycle ,so let's see what happens next. Anyone hesitant to try med lab, there running an incredible sale right now.35%off your order promo code med lab 100. I'm telling you, give em a try you won't be disappointed!


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 22, 2014)

DAY 22WEIGHT 251(I ACTUALLY ATE AND DRANK ABOUT 16 OZ BEFORE WEIGHING MYSELF)




IM A Little tired today. Stayed at work til 5am. When i gotten home I had 1piece of fish, and three battered pieces of fish. Then took my 
Support supps.
Prami.60
Exemestane12.5
Lgi damage control 2caps. 
Did some crunches . I was tired didn't finish my abs fell asleep on the floor. Lol..
up at 9am had to get to dmv .ugghhh I hate going to sit at dmv.




I believe I only work til 11 tonight. 
Just finished a 45 minute cardio session. First 25 minutes I did HIIT, last 20 minutes I jogged about 4-5 mph
Here some food porn , didn't bring a whole lot with me today. 2muscle milk, fish,veggies, hard boiled eggs.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 25, 2014)

Day 25
Weight 250lbs.

Woke up took,Exemestane12.5
T3 .50
Support supps w/12oz oj


Today's workout
Shoulders/biceps/triceps 


I've jogged for 25 minutes today! Hopefully I can get in about 1 hr more. for anyone who is following, I dropped the tren for a few weeks. I will pick it back up about week 7/8. And run it the last 5-6 weeks?!! Now the question is should I substitute this for npp or maybe even some drol? until then, . Any suggestions? what do you think..


----------



## sneedham (Nov 26, 2014)

Damn good log mace.... got a question for you a little of topic but you posted a pic of the seated shrug machine that you use. Is that machine easier on the low back when you are seated like that? Only ask because I had low back surgery and still have not gone heavy on shrugs and I love me shrugs and rack pulls. Keep STFW....


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 11, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Damn good log mace.... got a question for you a little of topic but you posted a pic of the seated shrug machine that you use. Is that machine easier on the low back when you are seated like that? Only ask because I had low back surgery and still have not gone heavy on shrugs and I love me shrugs and rack pulls. Keep STFW....


 I have much to update. I don't receive notification of response to my log since the sites went down so sorry about just seeing this and such a late response.  I stand up and do em. I do not sit. My strength has really gone up a lot since starting this log. 
I will update some workouts and pics. But with those shrugs when i take the weight up to 300-400lbs. I can adjust my feet and body so my ass/lower back is supported slightly against the pad if needed. But this has become one of my favorite exercises


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 11, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Damn good log mace.... got a question for you a little of topic but you posted a pic of the seated shrug machine that you use. Is that machine easier on the low back when you are seated like that? Only ask because I had low back surgery and still have not gone heavy on shrugs and I love me shrugs and rack pulls. Keep STFW....


 I have much to update. I don't receive notification of response to my log since the sites went down so sorry about just seeing this and such a late response.  I stand up and do em. I do not sit. My strength has really gone up a lot since starting this log. 
I will update some workouts and pics. But with those shrugs when i take the weight up to 300-400lbs. I can adjust my feet and body so my ass/lower back is supported slightly against the pad if needed. But this has become one of my favorite exercises


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 11, 2014)

Gear porn.


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## macedog24 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## macedog24 (Dec 11, 2014)

Veins are starting to come out. .oh baby


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 11, 2014)

I feel extremely well rested! I must say I needed the time off more than I wanted to admit!! I m sure it will pay dividends!


- - - Updated - - -


Update log when I get home have to do some abs and take supps. Back in a half hour.


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yesterday I did some shoulders/arms.




Delts 
Front 3 sets x 15-12
Side 3sets 12reps
Rear 3 sets x 12reps




One exercise after the other, then repeat for 3 sets
Alt Shoulder press ?12
Alt bicep curls x12
Kickbacks x15




Upright rows x12
Supination curls ?12
Dips x 30
Alt Swimmer press x10
Congdon curls (preacher curl)x12
Reverse kickbacks x 10




Concentration curls x 12, 10,8
Oh tricep extensions x 15 
Went home did some abs 
Crunches
Extensions
Leg raises
Heels to heaven
2 sets of each.
Took support supps 
Damage control
Pram
Exemestane 
Had to be back to work today 3p-7auh


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 12, 2014)

After I left work I got in a quicky at the gym.
Flat bench
Incline bench
Decline
pec deck


only did 2 sets of each. Done within a half hour. Still a pretty good pump. 
Went home wife and my 1 yr old was still up. Played with isabella (bella) for a little bit. They went to bed. I slept in the living room. Had to be a back to work by 7am


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 12, 2014)

Today will be lots of cardio and some delts, shoulders, bi's and tri's, and forearms. 
Woke up took support supps with water.also,
T3 50 mcg
Prami .60


So far I've jogged 1mi. And done 1.5mi. Of HIIT. more to come


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 12, 2014)

Feeling very motivated . Just ran about 35 flights of steps in steel toe boots . Really up about 12 flights .12down 12 flights. Repeat 3 time without stopping. .


----------



## sneedham (Dec 12, 2014)

Damn macedog...keep it up, about how much lean mass do you think you have out on so far? Wheels are look tight man....


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 12, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Your poor feet


My dogs are barking . Lol. And they are very sore today. Thanks for being so concerned  OF!!! Finished off another half hour trot. I don't wanna call it HIIT cuz it was more like fast walk to a medium jog. From my  Knees down feel very heavy today.
I'm gonna go with my running shoes shortly! !  6 o clock will hit my delts then go into arm work. Oh boy!   Will post up some music also. I have a new phone due to mine being stolen. Lost whatever you wanna call it. Unfortunately it had all my music stored on the phone.not an SD card. So now I have a few songs  but need more music . Lol... like sucks


----------



## BigJH (Dec 12, 2014)

Damn bro!! Sounds like your going to be working your ass off I am sure you will do awesome.. Love the cycle also..


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 12, 2014)

subbed


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 13, 2014)

BigJH said:


> Damn bro!! Sounds like your going to be working your ass off I am sure you will do awesome.. Love the cycle also..


Thanks soon gonna be upping the doses.


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 13, 2014)

Food
2 protein drinks 
2 bananas 
1 slice of pep pizza
3 pieces of catfish with rice and veggies. Add Texas Pete hot sauce
1 gallon of water, and 2- 1.5L of water 
Might have to get some chicken.

Board Rep
BOARD REP 




Join Date


Location


Posts


Rep Points





Ok had a productive workout wasn't the greatest . But we'll take it.


shoulders/arms


Delts
Front rear, side
3 sets x 12


Shoulder press
3 sets x 12
Bicep curls 3 sets x 12
Tricep kickbacks 3 sets x 10


Upright rows x 12
Supination curls x10
Dips x 30 reps


Congdon curls x 12-8
Diamond pushupS x15


Reverse curls x 12
Oh tricep ext. X 15


Wrist curls 3 x 25 
reverse wrist curls 3 x 15


Standing risk curls behind my back.
3 x 25


Today pinned mast/npp/test . Split var into 1 dose of 50 mg.2 doses of 25 waiting on ai. Can tell the difference already without it.starting to hold water. Come home took support supps. Prami .60


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 13, 2014)

Working 7-3. Don't come back until Sunday 7p -7a. 
Tonight chest/Back or chest/legs.
Breakfast 
1%milk w/lgi damage control 
Support supps.
mcd sausage biscuit with egg.
Waiting on a few things. Clen,t3, asin. 
2 tblsp peanut butter 
Also have  2  muscle milk banana creme
2 bananas
Garden salad w Italian dressing.


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 14, 2014)

Yesterday also had 
Chicken breast from chick fil a. Lettuce tomatoe hot sauce.
Small bowl of plain pasta shells with grilled chicken and parm cheese.

Last night 8pm. Went to golds. Closed!!! Wtf. Was a little pissed. The site days sat/sun closes 8pm. But they have always been open til 10pm. And 12 during the week. Time to look for a new gym.  Any feedback on brick bodies, Merritt athletic club, or exile fitness. I believe all are 24 hrs also. I live in batimore md. If anyone can give me some feedback I'd appreciate it greatly.  Thanks mace.
So shortly I'm off to golds again . Hopefully I can get in this chest/leg workout.
Today took lgi damage control
Waiting on ai, t3,clen.
Weight 249!


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 14, 2014)

Leg press
10 plates x 35 reps
14 plates x 20 reps
18 plates x 15 reps
18 (45lb)plates 4 (25lb)plates,2 (35lb )plates x 7 reps
10 plates x 30 reps
4 plates x 45 reps. Legs are shaking so bad .




Calf raises
3 sets x 30 reps, 20, reps,15 reps
Toes pointed outward 3 sets x 20 - 12reps 
Leg extensions 
5 sets 130-210 lbs 20-10 reps
Leg curls (seated) 4 sets x 20-10 reps




Shrugs 
4 sets 
180x30
270 x 20 Legs are making this difficult. Don't wanna hold my big ass up and the additional weight. Lol. Dam leg press got me good today.
360 x 12 I couldn't stand knees wouldn't support me today. 
Legs were shaking like mental. Drop down to 180 x 25. Done felt and looked like a retard. 




tricep pushdowns
100lbs -Rack 15-10 reps


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 14, 2014)

Food for thought(. All day)
14 Oz 1%milk w/support supps
2 bananas 
Pb 2 tbsp.

Waiting on ai/t3/clen

3 boneless chicken strip rubbed on spices and dipped in hot sauce
2 protein drink
1 ICC 
Small piece of fish/ peas/mashed potatoes 
12 Oz of tea
2 gallons of water
Gonna do some light jogging and stretching.


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 15, 2014)

Food for the day
This morning I had 
2-3 tbsp pb, 1-14oz glass 1%milk w/supps


Once up, I had 
Grill chick sandwich (from chick fila) just lettuce tom hot sauce.
Water
2 protein drink banana creme 
Blackened chick sandwich w / salsa and montery jack cheese.
Banana
Meatloaf w /veggies
Meatloaf w/veggies in a bowl for work. 
1 gallon water. 1 protein drink
This is my food for the day! 


Also received my pack from gpz pretty fast as well. First time getting 5 cc syringe. Have never pinned my ass anywhere gonna have to start. What's the max amount someone has pinned in you cheeks at one time. I can go up to 3.5 quad.


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 15, 2014)

Some Meatloaf W/veggies


----------



## BigJH (Dec 16, 2014)

Damn that egg and hamburger looks good!!!


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 16, 2014)

So I'm really considering jumping in this new contest bushmaster is running. Competing always brings out the best in me. I was really looking forward to the bpl Transformation contest. Until it fell through! !!.


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 17, 2014)

Woke up 
Took support supps w/1%milk
Had to be at work by 7p-7a. Went to the gym around 5-5:30. Had an incredible workout.




SHOULDERS
Shoulder press 4 sets x 15-10 reps
Shrugs 5 sets x 30-15
Upright rows 4 sets x 15-12
Reverse peck Dec . 3 x 15 -10
Front raises 3 x 12
Side raises 3 x12
TRICEPS
pushdowns 4 sets x 20-12 rack is 160x 12
Reverse grip tricep ext 3 sets x 15
Dips hammer strength machine. 4 sets ,last set was 320lbs x 10 strip plates til failure
This was a great workout. Energy is up. Pumps were sick.
and the gym was full of beautiful women in spandex.


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 17, 2014)

Today s food


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 18, 2014)

! I typed in everything about yesterday's workout. And it's not here. So here we go again.




BICEPS/FOREARMS




Alt bicep curls
3 sets x 12-8 reps




Cable curls 2 handed .
4 sets x 12-8 ,drop set til failure 




preacher curls
3 sets x 12-8 drop set til failure




Reverse curls
4sets x 15-8 drop set x 2 til failure 




Wrist curls/reverse wrist curls
40 lbs x 25/ 20 lbs x 15
45lbs x 20/ 30 x 15
50 lbs x 20/ 30 x 15




Standing wrist curls (behind your back )
50 lbs x 25
60 lbs x 20
70lbs x 20 




Pretty solid workout! The pumps are starting to kill me.lol




This workout was 7 30 am yesterday morning after work. I will be going again this am. Pretty slow and beautiful women really working out hard! Thought I was in heaven


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 18, 2014)

Today my 13yr old daughter was approached by an 11th grade,and was asked if she was single!!! Wtf... not all ready!


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hit the gym about 7:30.
chest​
Flat bench
Warm up ,3 sets 15,12,10
Seated bench 4sets x 15,15,12,10
Incline dumbell press 3 x 12-8
Decline dumbell press 3 x 12,12,8
Peck dek 5 sets x 15,15,12,12,10 drops x failure 


BACK 
seated rows 3 sets x 15-10
High rows 3 sets x 15-12
Pull ups close v grip handle 3 x 15-10
Not a lot of time , kids had school have to be home by 8:40. 
Got home took support supps.
had some pb. 
1 glass of milk 1%


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 19, 2014)

Some more food porn from yesterday!


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 19, 2014)

Spicy calamari 
NY strip garlic mash potatoes 
Chicken/kale/beans/veggies stew--soup
Salad 
flatbread something or another
Also had a grill chicken sandwich
2 protein drinks 40gr ea


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 20, 2014)

Leaving work in a few minutes!  Dropping off the odyssey to the dealer and walking over to the gym! Leg day!! 
Let the pain begin!


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ok, so I dropped off the van and walked to the gym. (Dam it's cold ). Carried my bag/briefcase, bottle of water.
had to run back and get my pass to get in. Once in I went to lock up my stuff? ??? Duh.. forgot to remove the key from my Keychain. Oopsy. I ll just keep checking.


Legs 
so I went to start legs on the leg press and these ass holes left the other machine loaded down with weights. Well this hot women come over and started to remove the 45's but was having a problem removing the weight. So like the gentlemen I am I decided to help her! !! Good thing I was wearing my superman shirt! Lol.. true..


Leg press
4 sets x just under 1k last set. Only banged out 6 one plate fell off. I was feeling week, tired. But I pushed through. 
Leg extensions 
4 sets 
leg curls 
4/5 sets
Calf raises 
3 sets
Felt sick. Like I needed to puke. But this women was everywhere I was working ,she was working. Dam . Well if I fell out hopefully she would give me mouth to mouth. 
now I'm soaked , and had to 2 walk back and get the van. Not ready. Gave me time to do this. Haha. Ok gotta go van is done. Mace out


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 22, 2014)

Last two days (updates)
Hit the gym yesterday morning.
Shoulders/ triceps


Shoulder press
4sets x 15-10


Shrugs 4 sets x 30-12reps. Drop set x2
HIGH ROW S 3sets x 15-10
Reverse pek deck. 4 sets x 15-12 drops*
upright rows 4 x 12 reps*


Triceps*
pushdowns seemed extremely easy. 4sets 110-160lbs x 15 - 10 reps Drop set til failure*
Reverse tricep pushdowns 3 sets x 15 - 10 reps
Oh tricep extension. 3 sets x 12
Dip hammer strength machine. 3 sets 180,270,320lbs x 20,15,12 drops 270,180, til fatigue.*
I believe that is all. Update more later.


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 22, 2014)

Went To the gym a little late. 9:20am. 
Did biceps/forearms


Bicep Alt curls 
3 x 12
Preacher curl (broken) what kind of gym has one preacher machine. And broken
Cable curls strict 5 sets x 12-8reps. Return 3 seconds(negative)
Wrist curls .2-3 sets standing. Behind back 25 reps
reverse wrist curls 3 sets 15 reps
Will do more arm work tonight hit the gym in the morning. Update more in a bit!


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 23, 2014)

Did flat bench 
Incline dumbell press
Decline dumbell press 
Seated bench press
Peck deck


Pull downs 
Low Rows
High rows
Pull ups


Leg press 
Calf raises


Diggidy done.


Work 11-7 tonight
Will hit the gym In The Morning
Tonight do some light jogging nothing crazy.
Will hit the gym 2x tomorrow. Closed on xmas.


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 24, 2014)

In behalf of myself and Medlabs  have a safe holiday and a very merry Christmas!


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 26, 2014)

Today got up had some 1%milk took my support supps. 
Hit the gym. 
Did a bit of everything. 
Arch trainer 
press 100 rep thank you freight train. 
Standing calf raises
Leg ext
Leg curls
Preacher curls 
Tricep ext
Seated chest press 
Pec deck
dips
Done


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 27, 2014)

Shoulders /arms /maybe some back


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 27, 2014)

Cybex Shoulder press 
3 sets x 12-8
Cyber row
5 sets x 15
Shrugs
4 sets x 30-15 drops set
Upright rows
3 sets x 12--8
High rows
5 sets x 15 -10
Tricep extension 
5 sets x 15-12 drops
Seated dips
180,270, 320 x 12 Drop set, (PR)
Done.
tomorrow maybe tonight
Back / bicep forearms 
Be back in a bit!!


----------



## strongman760 (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice log macedog!!!


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 27, 2014)

strongman760 said:


> Nice log macedog!!!


Thanks, will get more interesting shortly.gonna enter this contest starting Jan 1st.


----------



## strongman760 (Dec 27, 2014)

What contest are you doing? What do u think of blue print stuff and med lab stuff?


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 27, 2014)

Haven't used  blue print, was running medlab for the contest then it fell through so I've been doing my own thing. But
pharmalogic Labs is having a transformation contest  starts Jan 1st.  SSo I'm gonna see what I can do . Don't expect to win , but I expect to work harder than ever. See if I can get close to 200 or 210


----------



## strongman760 (Dec 27, 2014)

Awesome. Good luck!!


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 28, 2014)

strongman760 said:


> Awesome. Good luck!!


Thanks strongman! !!! 
So yesterday I believe I hit a (PR) on seated dips.(hammer strength ). I have to go back through my log .I haven't done this exercise on this machine for that long. But I was feeling like a beast. Sweat was pouring from my head. Also, tricep ext are getting a little easy. So I'm gonna have to rearrange the order in which I do triceps. Now , if I can get my weaker biceps to catch the fuck up ,I'd be a happy camper. 


So I received a phone call kinda late yesterday. You guessed it, I'm at work. 7a-7p. I don't wanna be here but I really need the cash. The day before Christmas the oven went up!!!! So, no baking, no cooking. Nada!!! Had to 5ake the ham and turkey to my parents to cook the day after so it didn't go bad!! Wtf . If it wasn't for bad luck I'd have no luck. 
Now , we have someone coming today to check out the oven. I won't be there. Hope my wife doesn't just fork over whatever this guy says. 
I had a very bad night.sleeping . Well I guess you can't call it sleeping cuz I didn't sleep!!! 
today gonna do some biceps, forearms, 
Update as the day goes on


----------



## Dannie (Dec 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your oven, sucks when shit gets broken during holidays and you can't get it repaired/ replaced for days, I was without a washing machine last xmas. Not the end of the world, old clothes got some wear in them.

Perhaps its time for a picture update? Of your body that is, not the oven lol


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 30, 2014)

Dannie said:


> Sorry to hear about your oven, sucks when shit gets broken during holidays and you can't get it repaired/ replaced for days, I was without a washing machine last xmas. Not the end of the world, old clothes got some wear in them.
> 
> Perhaps its time for a picture update? Of your body that is, not the oven lol



Thanks Dannie!  You had laughing pretty good about the pic comment.   
Yes I'm getting ready actually to post up a pic for the transformation contest! I've dropped cardio and abs the last few weeks.  Put on some extra weight/flab. So to speak. So they aren't going to be to great. But I guess that's what I'm trying for!!! Anynway. I'm ready to get started. So maybe by tonight I'll have some up.


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok posted my workout from last night. But it's not here. 
Quick update now
Pull down 
Rows- high and low
Pull ups palms in
Seated cybex rows
Delt work
Front,side rear.
Done . 
Got off at threeam. Gym didn't open til 4am. So nodded in the car a little.
Got home couldn't sleep (lol). Dosed off here and there. Finally laid down at 11am. Up at 1:30pm. Off to work. 3p-11p
Double back tomorrow, just found out. Working 7a-3p. Will hit the gym tonight after work. Will give me about 45 min.
No cardio no abs. It's been a few weeks. Allowing some fat/bloat for this contest.


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 30, 2014)

Some food porn while the oven was out of service.


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 30, 2014)

[/URL]


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 30, 2014)

nice work Mace.


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok started another log 
12 weeks of chaos! 
Think I'll just keep this log going on imf instead of starting a new thread!  
Here is the plan.
Macros 
250-300protein , carbs roughly 100gr. Fat 100 gr. Carbs and fat will change constantly.  
Wanna get 1.5.-2 gallons of water daily.
Gonna add about 5 -10 lbs of mass.  And drop 40 - 50lbs of fat. 
Need to concentrate on sleep and diet. Sleep usually kills me. Diet sometimes is determined by money.  Having 6 kids sometimes I have to give up my needs to make sure my family has what they need. These 2 things usually determine how well things go. 
Will update more later gotta go at the gym.


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 6, 2015)

Day 6
Weight 250lbs. (Down 6lbs)


Up about 4:30am. Didn't sleep well. 
Took support supps. W/12oz.o.j 


Working 7a-7p . Gonna try and get in 5-6 mi. Today. Also, gonna hit my abs .maybe a full body workout


Ok ,so now my son want to start going to the gym again. This is great ! I hope he stays with it! Tonight haven't decided on either chest or legs. Well as the day goes on I will decide.


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 6, 2015)

Today I've done 1, 45 minute jog. This macro breakdown doesn't include tonight's food/dinner


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 8, 2015)

M
Day 6
Weight 250lbs. (Down 6lbs)


Up about 4:30am. Didn't sleep well. 
Took support supps. W/12oz.o.j 


Working 7a-7p . Gonna try and get in 5-6 mi. Today. Also, gonna hit my abs .maybe a full body workout


Ok ,so now my son want to start going to the gym again. This is great ! I hope he stays with it! Tonight haven't decided on either chest or legs. Well as the day goes on I will decide.
Just got back from the gym with my son.
We did chest/legs part 1


Elliptical 15 minutes 


Seated chest press cybex
5 sets
Pec deck 
5 sets concentrate on the negatives
All the dam benches were taken so we couldn't do incline or decline. So we decided to jump to legs.


Leg press was taken so we started off.
Leg extensions 
5 sets ,last set drop set til failure
Leg curls
5 sets ,last set dropset til failure
Standing calf raises
6 sets total
Girls and guys still fucking off on the Leg press. So we decided tomorrow we will come in and do our missing sets and arms!!!!


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 8, 2015)

This is yesterday's update. 
Well first thing first!, I left my shoes at work. So, now I must head to work to get my shoes first.
once at the gym ,my son and I finished off legs. 
Leg press
5 sets
10plates x 35
14 plates x 20
18 plates x 12
18 plates , + 6-25lb plates x 10
18 plates+ 6-35lb plates x8
Leg pretty shaky




Incline dumbell press
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x10
90 x8
Done


Decline dumbell press
60 x 15 
70 x 12
80 x 10 


biceps/tricep
Started off with 
preacher curls
80 x15
100 x 15
120 x12
140 x 8 
had to jump over to triceps, the bar we needed was taken .
tricep extensions 
100 x 15
120 x 15
140 x 12
150 x 12
160 x 8
Drop set til failure 100, 60.


seated dips 
180 lbs x 15
270 lbs x 12
360 lbs x 10
Drop set 270, 180, til failure.


oh tricep ext
3 sets x 15 - 10 reps . Don't remember the weight. 


Will finish /redo biceps and forearms on the 8th. DAY 8


Up at 5:30 am.
Weight 248.6 lbs. Down about 8lbs. 
Took support supps w/1%milk
Took lgi damage control 
Taurine 
40mcg clen
T3


Today I will hit delts and biceps and forearms. Also, try and get in 6 miles HIIT. Update later.


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 8, 2015)

DAY 8


Up at 5:30 am.
Weight 248.6 lbs. Down about 8lbs. 
Took support supps w/1%milk
Took lgi damage control 
Taurine 
40mcg clen
T3


Today I will hit delts and biceps and forearms. Also, try and get in 6 miles HIIT. Update later.


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yesterday decided to carb up.
10" chicken quesadilla. 2 10" tortillas w/montery jack and cheddar cheese ,salsa , chicken breast diced 
Old baby WINGS
JAMBALAYA CHICKEN,SHRIMP,SAUSAGE,GREEN PEPPERS RED ONIONS. DICED TOMATOES SERVED over green rice 
3 protein drinks.
Some homemade chicken noodle soup.
2 gallons water
1 homemade brownie. 
1 cannoli


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 9, 2015)

Day 9 
Today gonna keep carbs extremely low and calories low also.
Gotta get moving. Try and burn 1000 cals while working.


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 9, 2015)

Man that looks good


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 9, 2015)

Romaine lettuce with Blackened chicken and parmesian cheese. The second was chicken from the jambalaya from the night before.  The jambalaya could of fed 3-4people. Gotta go outside the gym. Update later.


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 9, 2015)

Had a great workout!  25 minutes arch trainer! 

Did 4 sets of bench press just to get my chest involved.  Felt great! 
Then did 4 sets of shoulder press  also. 

Preacher curls
90 x 15 reps  
100 x 12 reps  the pump from the var is killing me! 
120 x 10 reps the pumps are becoming painful.  
140 x 6 the pump was to much I dropped the weight to 
100lbs did 6 more dropped again to 60 lbs did 8reps. My biceps were burning so bad!
 Nautilus Xcurl.  
3 sets  
45lbs x12
55lbs x 10
65lbs x 8
 biceps are burned out ! Holy hell!
Cable curls 2 handed with straight bar.
80 x 10
90 x 10
100 x 8 Drop set  60 til failure
Alt curls Supination
3 sets
Reverse  curls
3sets x 10
1 sets x 8, dropset til failure 

Wrist curls/reverse wrist curls 3 supersets

Standing wrist curls
3 sets x 25
1 set x 20, dropset til failure 

Back extensions /seated weighted crunches  superset
3 sets til failure /3 sets til failure 

3 sets heals to heaven . Dropped down on the Floor and just busted em out. My lower abs were on fire. 
That's it.
got home drank 14oz. 1%milk with supps. Get ready for bed.


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 12, 2015)

Sorry took a few days off had work schedule change on me twice. Since saturday I've worked 40hrs. Plus my daughter  chipped/fractured/her fingure. But weight is 247lbs. Diet has been on point.


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 17, 2015)

Weight 245lbs. Down -11 lbs
Not to bad I guess! 


Today I will be hitting chest/back.
Will update later from the gym. 
Gonna start alternating supersets. Every other workout or every other week.
Also start focusing on the negative. Really fatigue my muscle. 
Today 
Had 2 scrambled eggs 
1 sausage patty 
2 -14 oz cups of 1%milk 
1 grill chixken breast with lettuce tomatoe on bun.
2 protein drinks 50 gr protein each.
That's it for now. Update more later


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 20, 2015)

Last night took my son with me. I want him to keep going . But he is throwing me off a little. One day he goes 2 -3 days he doesnt. Then when we get there he doesn't wanna do legs . So known I have to change up things. So we jumped around a little. 


Flat bench
Seated bench.
The place was mobbed . It was 10 at night and it was crazy!
Couldn't get on the incline or pec deck.
So we did 
High rows
Pull downs 
Seated cable rows 
Leg extensions 
Arch trainer 20 min.
Workout was less then great! As a matter of fact I was disappointed at best! No ot tonight so I will go right after work.
yesterday I did a carb load /refeed.
Had chick quesadilla 
Jambalaya 
Buffalo wings 
Mesa fries
Spaghetti w/Mt sauce.
Cannoli
2 oranges


Today's weight after carb load/refeed
Weight 249! As expected.
Today I've done 30 minutes HIIT so far . Getting ready to start some pushupS


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yesterday was a pretty good day. Started off taking my daughter to catechism. 8:30am. It was very nice . When it was over I went to the gym early. It wasn't to crowded. I decided to do chest. I changed things up a little. Lotta reps!!! 
Flat bench
5 sets total of 110 reps.
incline dumbells 5 sets 91 reps
Decline press dumbell 5 sets 95 reps
Pec deck 5 sets 89 reps 
I was sweating like a hog. And totally burned out. I m gonna go high rep this week on everything. Then change up next week. 


Todays weight 244lbs. Update as the day goes on. Working 7a-3p.  Will hit the gym early today. With this winter weather I'm hoping it's not busy!!  Let's get this log rolling.  Sorry bout the break in the action, having some marital issues I'm trying to workout out.


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 27, 2015)

Weight 243.5
Yesterday hit the gym with my son.


Did a range of exercises.
Seated chest press 
Shoulder press
Leg press
Calf raises
Tricep extensions 
Reverse grip tricep ext. It was after 11pm. Called it a night and went home. 


Not to bad. Wasn't what I planned on doing, but my son decided he wasn't doing biceps. That he could do a few other things so this us what we did. 
Today Gonna try and get in some jogging. I work til 7p today. So gym time will be later in the evening


----------



## Conceal30 (Jan 27, 2015)

great log Mace, been following the whole time. looking forward to some progress pics. those were some serious reps number you put up yesterday...that had to burn


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 27, 2015)

Well here is some food pics for now. Sorry bout the lack of updates and pics .I've had a lot going on at home right now. But I can't let it keep affecting me and my log and the forums.


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 29, 2015)

Yesterday I managed to get in a back workout. 


Back


Pulldowns (behind head)
Pulldowns (to chest )
Pull ups w/bar 
seated rows (cable)
One arm rows dumbells
Back extensions 


Back felt pretty good. Had some cramping in my upper back. Need to take in more water. Yesterday I didn't drink nearly as much as normal. 
Today 
weight 243lbs. 
Not sure what I'm doing today. Maybe a full body workout try and get in lot of reps.


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 30, 2015)

I was kinda beat yesterday after staying til 7p at work. So I ended up just doing 40 min of cardio. Split between arch trainer, elliptical , bike. 
Todays weight 242.4lbs. 
Arms and shoulders are the plan for today. Update in a bit.


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 31, 2015)

Yesterday's workout 


Delt raises/extensions 
side 3 sets
forward 3 sets
Rear 3 sets


Shoulder press 
In and out bicep curls
Tricep kickbacks


Upright rows
Supination curls 
Dips 


Shrugs
Preacher curl
Reverse tricep extensions 


Reverse curls
Oh tricep extensions 


Wrist curls /reverse wrist curls
3 sets ea .back to back
Standing wrist curls behind the back


Had a pretty good workout. Feeling pumped. And a little sore.
Did everything til failure. Long workout. 


Todays weight 241.8


----------



## macedog24 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey everyone . Still don't feel 100% but gotta get moving. Don't wanna keep sitting on my ass. So here is what I did.


Preacher curls 4 sets
Nautilus xplode bicep curls 4 sets
Cable curls 4 sets
Hammer curls 4 sets
Reverse curls 3 sets
Seated wrist curls /reverse wrist curls (e z bar)
3 sets each
Standing cable wrist curls 3 sets.
arms were definitely pumped. But I didn't hit the normal weights I'm used to. Felt weaker than normal. Earlier today I did triceps.


tricep pushdowns 4 sets 
Reverse grip tricep pushdowns 4 sets
Nautilus xplode dips 4 sets
Seated oh tricep extensions 3 sets. 
Triceps were pumped felt a little sore. Also, didn't hit my normal weights. But im satisfied for the way I feel . Again I flew through the workout! Glad to be back


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 9, 2015)

glad you feeling better. keep up the good work.


----------



## macedog24 (Feb 10, 2015)

coneal30 said:


> glad you feeling better. keep up the good work.


Thanks conceal30!!!  Dam meds I was on suck! Something for inflammation, forgot the name!  taking my nebulizer.  Prednisone! !! (I absolutely hate). And benadryl! . 
Last night I worked til 11pm. Hurried out of here and met my son at golds! 
Last night got to the gym at 11:12. Met my son. Did 4 sets on the seated bench. Jumped to 
Shoulders 
Machine shoulder press 
4 sets x 12
Shrugs 4 sets
Upright rows 4 sets x 15-10
High rows machine. 4 sets x 15-10
Closing time. Had to go. 
Wasn't a bad workout. Today I will do delts. 
Also get in some back. I work til 3am. Will go to the gym at 4!
Delts and some back will be done here at work. Chest will be done at the gym.


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 10, 2015)

What the christ is that thing in the foil?  Chicken alfredo?  Cheesy potatoes?  Cauliflower au gratin?

You can't post food pics and not tell us what they are you rat bastard!


----------



## macedog24 (Feb 10, 2015)

It was just penne pasta and a cheese sauce. I didn't know.  I thought I was getting a penne past and chicken in a cream or Alfredo sauce. But I was wrong.  So some of my Co workers ate half!.   The first pic was baked Cajun chicken over rice. Side of string beans and some type of hot sauce.  Chicken was good. Rice sucked . Didn't eat it. Ate the string beans .and the oriental hot sauce burned my fucking lips.  And throat for hours.  But was good . Until it burned!!!


----------



## macedog24 (Feb 11, 2015)

Dam... yesterday was a long day. I hit some delts after 2am. Front rear side. I was totally drained at 4 30am. Soaking wet and slightly dehydrated. I sucked it up. Drank 2 liters of eater and a 32 oz gatorade. Hit the gym for just under an hour. Didn't get fancy just a warm up and 3 working sets. 
Incline dumbells
Flatbench 
Declines dumbells 
Seated bench
Pec deck 


Totally exhausted. Went home showered took supps in bed by 6:45am.


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah that was some weird lookin food.  Where the fuck do you live?  Like fucking Idaho or something.  Terrible looking rice with 3 little lonely black beans and 3 corn niblets.  That penne in white sauce?  Really?  No BB orders that.  It's pure fat and carbs.  Of course I'm off the wagon so I might be off da rocker.


----------



## macedog24 (Feb 11, 2015)

No your right!  It's work cafeteria food!  The rice sucked . It was trashed. The chicken was ok. As was the string beans! 
They fired are cafeteria people. This is the new company running the cafeteria!  I work swing shift.  This was my first time on daylight in three weeks! Didn't know they changed out the company running the cafeteria!  So this is what they had....
my plan was to take the penne and drain out the sauce and cut up my Blackened chicken and eat it over plain penne. But it wasn't a sauce it was cheese!!!! Anyway, I haven't eaten food from there since!  
I usually have a pretty steady way of eating. Chicken eggs beef greek yogurt! Fish .hotsauce. of course my protein.   Veggies salad ,turkey. Except on my carb load days or refeed days!
And it's Maryland , the most taxed state in the usa!!!


----------



## macedog24 (Feb 12, 2015)

Yesterday I hit the gym at 4am. Did some light back work. I was cramped up from work. Slightly dehydrated. 
Here is some food porn for the work day. I'm here until 3am. 

 


We have a rotisserie chicken 160 gr protein 
32 oz. Greek yogurt 80 gr protein 
And ON 100 % whey protein. Add 2-3 scoops to my yogurt.  Hive NE 50-75 gr more protein. 
Today is arms! Supersets.


----------



## macedog24 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tonight I hit delts
3 sets each. Front ,side, rear



Bi's/tri's/forearms 




I'm gonna superset these. Do Biceps then triceps back to back , no rest. Then repeat for three sets. Once done move on to my next set of exercises and do the same and repeat.




Standing bicep curls in and outs 12reps in 8 reps out.x3
Tricep kickbacks 15 reps x3.




Supination curls 3 sets x 12
Dips 3 sets x 30



Close grip curls (like preacher curls) 3sets x 12
Reverse grip kickbacks 3 sets x 15


Reverse curls 3sets x 12
Oh tricep extensions 3 sets x 15




Wrist curls/reverse wrist curls
3 sets x25/ 3sets x 15
Done. Not a bad workout. Would of been much better if I didn't have problems tonight. 
Will hi the gym 4 am.


----------



## macedog24 (Feb 14, 2015)

Got off at 11pm last night. Right to the gym. 
Decided to do legs.
So this guy is on the leg press with maybe 100 pounds. Do 1 leg at a time. 
So I figured I'd do calves first . By the time I'm done this guy should be done. Right?? Wrong???
By the time he did 1 set, I completed 3 sets toes forward, and 3 sets toes pointed outward. You would of thought he was lifting a ton of weight. 15 minutes before he started his next set! Wtf. I'm tired and aggravated! So I do 5 sets of leg extensions! He still fucking off on the Leg press! I'm tired and not in the mood so I do leg curls. Then proceed to do tricep extensions, flat bench, pek deck,. It's time to go ,the gym is closing. Went home did some abs. Couldn't sleep had to be back here at work by 7am. Get off at 3pm. Will hit the gym later! Maybe do some p90x while here or get in some jogging!.


----------



## macedog24 (Feb 16, 2015)

So I hit the gym in this cruddy weather! 
Triceps
Extensions 5 sets goes up to 160lbs. Last set 160lbs x 8 dropset, 100 til failure, 60 til failure
Nautilus explode dips! 4 sets went up to 340 x10 dropset 270 til failure, 180 til failure 
Reverse grip tricep extensions 5 sets 
Diamond pushupS 3 sets x 20
Left to get my son


Came back did bicep/forearms
Seated hammer curls 3 sets x 12
Preacher curls 3 sets then dropset til failure x2
Nautilus explode biceps 3 sets x 10-8
Standing cable curls two hand 4 sets x 12-8
Reverse curls 3 sets , dropset til failure x2 
Wristcurls/reverse wrist curls 
3sets each 25-20/ 15-12
Standing wrist curls 3 sets w/dropset til failure
Not a bad workout! And did it in the snow!!!


----------



## macedog24 (Mar 6, 2015)

Last few days have been crazy! I've managed to get in a few good workouts. Food has been decent. I've started eating more salad with chicken, gp,tom,celery,cuc,egg,broc, I've had one of these everyday this week.. Greek yogurt with ON protein, tilapia, banana, I have about 24 oz of 1%milk when I get with supps.
I have pasta on my carb load day! Last week was baked ziti! 
Not sure this week. 
This weather sucks ass! Tired of the slush, and muck. Snowing again today! 
Tonight gonna do p90x arms and shoulders. I have a feeling my relief is gonna call out and I'll be here til 7am. Let's see.


----------



## macedog24 (Mar 6, 2015)

So I knew it! Relief called out. I'm stuck in this place til 7am. What a joke. I guess I'll get some cardio in also. Update shortly. Have to get some food since I'm staying til 7am.


----------



## macedog24 (Mar 6, 2015)

New guy! Doesn't know a dam thing, but thinks he is sharp as a tack!!lol...Hasn't been here but about a year. Has a big ass suburban! Older model. That's twice since last week. He called out. I'm driving a vw passat. No 4wd here. And he lives about 15 minutes away. Fucking sissy! ...they want the easy money. Come in and do nothing. But if they have to work forget about it!
So I've gotten in 1 jog for 25 minutes. It's friggin cold in here. Gotta watch so I don't sweat to much and then go outside. That's all I need is pneumonia. .. so I get paid for 20hrs . Today. Helps with the bills. But need a lot more where that came from. So mon-thurs. I've worked 52hrs.and figure at least 12 tomorrow.not including the weekend . Enough pondering. Gotta get moving.


----------



## macedog24 (Mar 6, 2015)

Tonight workout was very good. Had a great pump going.
This is what I did. 
Delts 3 sets each.
front,side,rear


All exercise are done in order in a group then repeated x3


Shoulder press 
in +out bicep curls
Tricep kickbacks 


Upright rows
Supination curls 
Dips


Swimmer press Alt arms
Congdon curls
Reverse grip kickbacks 


Hammercurls
Reverse curls 
Oh tricep extensions 


Wrist curls/reverse wrist curls


Standing wrist curls /behind my back56


----------



## macedog24 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey everyone back for round 2! Haha. Just got outta here at 7am. Went to sleep about 10ish back to work by 3pm. What a life.... anyone wanna trade. ........lol... seriously. I'm gonna get on some chest and back today. Again .p90x style. But I use a lot of variance. Today is no meat!!! So again this will be my cheat/carb day/reload! Trying to back to my normal routine. 
So I have some eggplant parm! Greek yogurt/100 vanilla. On protein , salad with lots of goodness!!! And a gallon of water. Not sure how long I'm here. 3am or 7am. We will see. 
Update shortly!


----------

